# Pat Syer - Syercroft Golden Retrievers



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Rest in peace, Pat. Prayers for all who love her.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with her family and friends.
Rest in Peace.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear of her passing. I will keep her, her family and her beloved dogs in my thoughts. 

What a sweet memorial to allow the dogs to the visitation. I bet she would have enjoyed that.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Keeping Pat's family and pups in our prayers.


----------

